# RAN Sea King Crashes



## Cloud Cover (2 Apr 2005)

Australian quake relief helicopter crashes
Last Updated Sat, 02 Apr 2005 09:19:49 EST
CBC News

CANBERRA - An Australian naval helicopter has crashed on the Indonesian island of Nias, killing nine of the 11 people on board, reports say.

The Sea King aircraft was taking part in relief efforts after an undersea earthquake struck off the western coast of Sumatra on March 28.

The helicopter crashed as it tried to land near the town of Gunung Sitoli on Saturday, the Austrian defence department said.

Two survivors were airlifted to a military ship and were listed in serious condition with leg fractures and other injuries, Cmdr. George McGuire of HMAS Kanimbla told reporters.

Copyright ©2005 Canadian Broadcasting Corporation - All Rights Reserved


----------



## Jungle (3 Apr 2005)

See here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29155.0.html


----------

